# Naruto 660 Discussions Thread



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2013)

Predict Away




> issue#..official release date (note that scans always come earlier)
> #4+5....21 Dec.........←the last chap u saw on the last tue.
> #6+7....4 Jan 2014...→scans around xmas?
> #8.......20/1/2014





			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> _Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jad (Dec 17, 2013)

More large wasted panels on each Bijuu getting hit, or hitting someone, or whatever......Also Madara will use TWO jutsu's every chapter.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2013)

Finally!  I'm hoping Kurama and Hachibe are fully extracted.

Time to see what Naruto is truly made of (without Kurama or his power = Naruto's OWN power)


----------



## vered (Dec 17, 2013)

more Rinnegan power display by Madara.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 17, 2013)

MMm...I suppose that Naruto and Kurama will try to fight back and then suddenly the gokages,hokages and Sasuke will join the battle and help Naruto.Maybe we'll see something about Black Zetsu against Minato and Kakashi.



Sarahmint said:


> Finally!  I'm hoping Kurama and Hachibe are fully extracted.
> 
> Time to see what Naruto is truly made of (without Kurama or his power = Naruto's OWN power)


Naruto won't lose Kurama.His powers stems from his Jinchuuriki status.They are his power if you like it or not.

And even if he loses him..then Naruto would be on the verge of death,so how will he show something at all?
Kishimoto will make Naruto lose his powers as a jinchuuriki if and only if he will give him a power far better than that that came from being a jinchuuriki or if by being a Senju/Uzumaki and son of a Jinchuuriki Naruto will have some fantastic power up after Kurama's extraction.
Otherwise it's NOT happening.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2013)

Someone will come and save the day, there is no way madara is  getting Kurama.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 17, 2013)

Elia said:


> Someone will come and save the day, there is no way madara is  getting Kurama.



And that person would be Yamato


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> And that person would be Yamato



I kinda hope that he would be Hiruzen, since kishi did not really give him anything at all
in this War. 

but I don't mind if he's Minato, kakashi, or Sasuke. Just like when Nagato captured Naruto & B
then itachi came to the scene. I would love Naruto destroying them by himself though.


----------



## RBL (Dec 17, 2013)

I predict gai going eight gates


----------



## Weapon (Dec 17, 2013)

Sasuke will stop Madara's Bijuu vacuum and go to destroy them, Madara gets pissed and goes to kill Sasuke, Naruto takes the attack and dies for him.

Sasuke goes crazy, becomes good kills Madara and the war is over. Promises Naruto that he will be a good Hokage for him as Naruto disappears slowly.

Fin. 


+ I hope Shisui is thinking about me


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2013)

Madara gets attacked from behind by the kages or sasuke that give naruto enough time to break the chains


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 17, 2013)

Goodbye, kyuubi. There's two of you so one can get captured.


----------



## Azariah (Dec 17, 2013)

Sasuke cuts the chains using Perfect Susanno and saves Naruto and co.


----------



## Jad (Dec 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Goodbye, kyuubi. There's two of you so one can get captured.



Incoming Dynamic Entry to Madara's face.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2013)

Jad said:


> Incoming Dynamic Entry to Madara's face.



Doubt that madara would just use his new bit help jutsu on gai


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 17, 2013)

Madara gets arrested for animal cruelty.ck


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Dec 17, 2013)

kurama gets extracted

naruto dies

naruto has a talk with jiraiya like kakashi and his dad

minato gives naruto his nine tailes power

naruto lives

naruto defeats madara

all in one chapter XD

but seriously i still think jiraiya is coming. its the only reason hes not been edo when they were able to get his dna from his ripped off arm


----------



## Hermaeus (Dec 17, 2013)

What I see it, everyone in the alliance will stop watching while sitting on there asses and get up and go out there helping.
Kakashi and Minato need to help Naruto (I mean really, do you really think his father will let Madara kill Naruto? And Kakashi just standing by and watch it happening?) soo that means black zetsu can give Madara his left eye.

Another possibility is that Obito will save the day.

Another possibility is that Sasuke will come out with his Susanoo and cut thoese chains off.


----------



## Abz (Dec 17, 2013)

Gai comes to the rescue.

Eat that sandwich basket bun-potato-cake


----------



## Rosi (Dec 17, 2013)

Someone goes "Fuck you, biaatch" mode. Probably Gai


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 17, 2013)

Madara isn't getting the Bijuus. I think the next chapter will probably start with Sasuke and/or Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen attacking Madara and interrupting him. Then they coordinate with Naruto and the Bijuus to counterattack.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 17, 2013)

Sasuke finishes smoking a blunt and destroys the chains


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 17, 2013)

Enter House of Hyuga!


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 17, 2013)

- someone will finally decide to get involved before Naruto's Kurama half & Gyuki gets sealed

- Madara seals a number of the other bijuu (?)

- BZ uses a Mokuton jutsu to attempt his escape, kicking off the "fight" between him and the team of Minato & Kakashi (?)

- Obito interferes some more


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 17, 2013)

What I want to happen: Madara extracts Kurama from Naruto. Absorbs all the bijuu and becomes the juubi jin. Fucks shit up. Then casts MT. 

What will happen: Someone's going to come to Naruto's rescue. Even if Kurama got extracted from him he'd just get the Yin half from Minato anyway and then get the other half back in a short amount of time cuz Kishimoto's too cowardly to take away Naruto's power source.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2013)

All aboard the Madara rape train.
There are no breaks, only an accelerator.


Bijuu get extracted. Game over by chapter 666.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 17, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> All aboard the Madara rape train.
> There are no breaks, only an accelerator.
> 
> 
> Bijuu get extracted. Game over by chapter 666.



chapter 666 is when he'll become the jin, or attempt to use the tsukuyomi? either one

all i know is, something big is happening that chapter. an omen


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Dec 17, 2013)

Sasuke will try to save Naruto.
Sasuke will fight Madara.
Naruto gets extracted but lives, barely.
Madara will stomp Sasuke and kill him.
Sasuke awakens Rinnegan.
Sasuke has his own tug of war with Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 18, 2013)

*Naruto 660 Prediction*
*Farewell*

_The bijuu are getting pulled in_
Goku: We can't stop this
Hachibi: Bee, this is bad, that attack Madara hit us with was an anti gravity cage, it's locking our movements.
Bee: Tell me something I don't know, fo sho, how we getting out of this hoe?
Hachibi: We don't..
Kurama: Naruto this is going to really hurt. 
Naruto: I'm sorry Kurama, how can I make the pain go away?
Kurama: Not for me, for you...
Madara: !?
_The 7 bijuu are holding down the chains of the 8 and 9 tails_
Madara: Trying to keep the jinchuriki alive? I'm not Obito, in my world, everyone dies.
_Madara puts his hand up_
Madara: Bansho Tennin.
_All the bijuu get sucked in and the hachibi and kyuubi start to extract._
Naruto: GAHHHHHH 
Bee: Shit this hurts..brother.....fuck
Hachibi: Never thought I'd say this to a human but, I'm sorry I failed you.
Naruto: I..won't let you go...I...
Kurama: Remember Naruto, you can't let the Juubi reach it's final form.
_The 9 tails and 8 tails get sucked in.
Bee and Naruto land on the ground._
White Zetsu: Looks like Naruto survived.
Madara: That's right, I almost forgot he's an Uzumaki... no matter, without that power he's nothing. 
Naruto: ...b..Bee.....
_Bee's not moving_
_Naruto looks up at the moon sky_
Naruto: *Where is...everybody...is this...what Obito felt?*
------------------------------------
Scene switches to Obito
Obito: You do realize you don't come out of this alive.
Black Zetsu: ? How do you figure that.
Obito: You said it yourself, if you leave my body, they will kill you, if you use my body as it is now, with me still controlling half it's movements, you will die and if you somehow succeed in taking my eye, you would never be able to return it to Madara without them killing you.
Black Zetsu: Are you trying to make me laugh? You underestimate my power.
Obito: No, you underestimate mine.
_Obito grabs Black Zetsu's arm_
Obito: GET US BOTH KAKASHI
Kakashi: Right, Kamui!
Black Zetsu: * I see, you're limiting my exposure so Kakashi can easily warp my entire body without me having time to escape, alright..*
_Black Zetsu and Obito are almost inside the Kamui when a white Zetsu jumps in the front and gets warped instead._
Kakashi/Minato: !?
Black Zetsu: My power extends further beyond that of a simple Zetsu, I am Madara's will, recorder and executioner.
_Black Zetsu raises his hand and 9 White Zetsu who are darker come out the ground_
Black Zetsu: If I can't fight, then I'll get my own pawns to do so for me.
_The Clones start forming red clouds_
Kakashi: These are...
Minato: !
_The entire Akatsuki is circled around Obito/Black Zetsu_
Black Zetsu: I've recorded all of their movements and tricks, so these are theoretically the exact same, now go.
----------------------------
Madara: Looks like the Mazou is progressing faster than last time, most certainly due to the Hachibi and Kyuubi's chakra, although it would have been done had I gotten all of the 9 tails chakra at least these beasts are gone.
????: You forgot one beast!
_Madara turns around to see Gai standing there_
Madara: You again...
Gai: Do I not entertain you, maybe I should step it up a bit.
_Gai goes into the 7th gate_
Madara: You opened the seven of the eight gates, impressive.
Gai: I'll stop you before that statue comes to life. All I need is one punch.
Madara: I guess I would play around, I have time, and since I'm alive I can actually use my favorite method of taijutsu.
_Madara crosses his arms_
Gai: !? Now way...
Madara: 7 was it, let me match you.
*Last panel ends with Madara opening the 7th gate.*


----------



## blizzind (Dec 18, 2013)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Naruto 660 Prediction*
> *Farewell*
> 
> _The bijuu are getting pulled in_
> ...



You somehow manage to write incredible predictions given the shit you have to build off.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 18, 2013)

Chapter 660 Prediction:  

The Bijuu attempt to get free from Madara's bind, but Obito uses the last of his energy to turn the tables on Madara.   Redeeming himself.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Chapter 660 Prediction:
> 
> The Bijuu attempt to get free from Madara's bind, but Obito uses the last of his energy to turn the tables on Madara.   Redeeming himself.


Too early for that


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2013)

Yea Obito is going to putter around for a long time yet. 

And Madara is getting the bijuu. Even if he gets interrupted next week, he will just try again and get them the next time. The buildup has been too much for him not to get ahead.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 18, 2013)

Kurama uses the last of his power to keep Nardo alive after he is extracted then Minato gets extracted as well.Bee dies and Gedo turns into Juubi cocoon.Madara says the world will end in 5 minutes try and see if you can even stop me.Naruto runs at Madara and throws a punch then Madara knocks the sin out of him and starts laughing hysterically.You were this weak without the Kyuubi he says while loling.The ninja alliance comes and then Madara knocks the living shit out of them then punchs Sasuke's skull into a mountain.Kakashi use the kamui says Minato.Kakashi starts groaning like he has constipation but Madara vanish and rips his head off then Madara appears next to Naruto and says how boring only 15 seconds have elapsed and you are already finished.Madara says oh well then kills Obito and gets his left eye and slowly approachs a Naruto on the floor near death.Chapte ends with Madara lunging at Naruto saying let the massacre begin with a sexy smile.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Dec 18, 2013)

Madara is not gonna suck out the kyuubi. That's for sure. So much for kishi raising the tension with madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Madara is not gonna suck out the kyuubi. That's for sure. So much for kishi raising the tension with madara.



There are two kyuubi so the chances of him getting at least one are actually pretty high. 

Kishi splitting the kyuubi in two might have been a build-up for this a long time ago. We have seen an Uzumaki survive extraction, too. Everything is in place for him to lose it.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 18, 2013)

I expect something like this: 

First, Sasuke uses Susanoo to cut through Madara's chain and free Naruto from his grasp and B manages to elude the chains by himself by cancelling the full bijuu mode. The other bijuu remain trapped and are about to get dragged into the GM when Naruto manages to wrap Kurama's tails around them starting a tug of war with GM with Sasuke protecting him from any additional chains. 
Kurama however is clearly outmatched and can only slow down the capture of the bijuu. Madara doesn't want to wait and personally moves in for the kill but he is stopped by Sasuke. 
Meanwhile Gaara figures out that the only way to prevent the bijuu from getting sucked into the GM again is for them to choose new hosts which can protect them like B did for Gyuuki. Naturally, the bijuu are at first put off by this idea and don't want to give up their freedom, but faced with their imminent defeat Shukaku decides to accept Gaara once more as his host. End of the chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea Obito is going to putter around for a long time yet.
> 
> And Madara is getting the bijuu. Even if he gets interrupted next week, he will just try again and get them the next time. The buildup has been too much for him not to get ahead.



He is not getting narutos he is not losing the kyuubi that be dumb after taking to long to master it. Plus it was hinted he would get the other one from minato as we'll to fully restore the kyuubi


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm thinking Minato will use Yin!Kurama to break some or all of the chains. Of course, he'll suffer some effects of the biju chakra suppression.

I also think the Alliance having chakra cloaks will come into play. Not another tug-of-war though.

Tobirama may be working on freeing his brother from Madara's control.


----------



## PopoTime (Dec 18, 2013)

Chapter 660: The Parting of the Ways


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bee: Shit this is bad, i cant breathe!
Gyuki: These chains, they're nothing like the ones Obito used before, these are the ones that sealed the Gedo Statue on the Moon!
Bee: Damn, looks like we aint getting out of this
*cue short flashback of Bee's interactions with Gyuki through his life*




Naruto: Damn, gotta do something!
Kurama:  Naruto, theres nothing you can do
Naruto: No, it can't end like this, i wont let it!
Kurama: Enough Naruto, now listen whilst we still have time left....

In the physical world, Naruto and Bee bump fists for one last time, before the bijuu chakra is drained completely

Hinata, Sasuke and Sakura rush towards the chains as the last bits of chakra pass through it and Naruto and Bee's bodies fall to the floor

Madara then laughs again
Madara: See Hashirama!, See how your precious will of fire turned out in the end, Children still die, only they do it under the illusion of free will instead of under orders, now watch as this cursed world finally comes to an end, Uchiha Kaenjin!

Madara then sits in the middle of the barrier and prepares to fuse with the Gedo Statue

Sakura rushes to check on Bee and Hinata activates her Byakugan on Naruto, neither has a pulse

Hinata and Sakura attempt Medical Ninjutsu on both of them

Sakura: Lady Tsunade get over here! They arent breathing!

Minato and Kakashi look shocked

Minato: Damn it no, Kushina i failed you
Minato then performs an admirable rage-face

Minato: Kakashi, we're finishing this quick, buy me some time whilst i draw a seal

Zobito: I see Madara succeeded, looks like i wont have to go all out for long then



Tsunade and A arrive at Naruto's location

Tsunade: Hinata what do you see?

Hinata: It, its no use, they arent breathing, i see no chakra activity or signs of a heartbeat from either of them

A: Stop goofing off Bee, wake up!

Sasuke: Was this..... Was this how it was supposed to end Naruto, was this what Kakashi was trying to warn me about that time?

* Mini flashback to part 1*

Few pages of tears over Naruto's and Bee's deaths, but chapter ends with a pair of blue eyes opening





Chapter 661: Universal Call

*Spoiler*: __ 




Person: What happened?..... Where am i?...... Who am i? ......... What am i?

Voice: You are Naruto Uzumaki, and it seems that we were always destined to meet.

Naruto turns around and sees a white haired man in a long haori

Naruto: who are you?

Voice: I am Hagoromo Otsutsuki, or perhaps you know me as the Rikudou Sennin

Naruto : The Rikudou?? Why are you here?

RS: ah you see, when i split Juubi's chakra into 9 pieces i also split mine as well, so that whenever all 9 are gathered, i may appear, it seems that you hold a piece of all 9 bijuu and so i can appear here.

Naruto: All 9 eh, thanks Bee, Gyuki....... Wait! if you split your chakra as well as the juubi's then doesnt that mean?

RS: Indeed it does, That Gedo Mazo isnt the shell of the Juubi, its my corpse, tainted by its Chakra and time itself.... I hear that near the end, my relatives were so scared of my appearence they changed their names, My sons to Uchiha and Senju, and my brother and sisters to Uzumaki..

A few pages follow of RS's backstory including his history and his sons

Naruto: Sorry RS, it seems i've failed, all of the Bijuu have been absorbed back into the statue, i think i'm dead too

RS: Not at all Naruto, it seems the Bijuu foresaw this and prepared a little countermeasure, Universal Call.

Naruto: Whats that?

RS: Have you ever wondered WHY it is that Bijuu, creatures of pure chakra, always reform in the exact same shape and retain the exact same memories? Its because they purposely shed some chakra in order to reform from it, should they ever die.

Naruto: And fragments of all 9 were stored in me... wait a second!

RS: Yes, once you activate this technique, your remaining bijuu chakra will act as a magnet for all bijuu chakra in the atmosphere, and considering all 9 were released and reabsorbed in a short span of time, there should be quite a lot.

Naruto: Ok, lets do this

The 9 bijuu's shadows appear in a circle around Naruto and Hagoromo

Naruto: Hagoromo, Shukaku, Matatabi, Isobu, Son Goku, Kokuo, Saiken, Chomei, Gyuki, Kurama I wont let you down!

Silouettes of the previous Jinchuriki appear

Naruto: I'll carry on your wishes for the future, i promise! Universal Call

  Back in the real world

Gedo Statue roars wildly

Madara: Settle! , What, what is this power??

Minato crumples into a heap

Minato: Gah! im burning up! what is this? The Shiki fuin is coming undone!

Yang Kurama: Heh that crafty Bastard!



Hinata: No way, Naruto!

The Gedo Statue's severed arm disintegrates as purple chakra shoots into Naruto

Sakura: Hinata what do your Hyuuga eyes see!

Hinata: This chakra, its pooling around Naruto's heart!, Its a pulse!

Sakura: What?!?

Naruto then stands up and the purple chakra changes to form a Haori


Chapter Ends with the barrier crumbling, and Juubi mode Madara standing there, facing Naruto

Madara: What, it can't be!

Naruto: This ends now!


Chapter 661 will also set up Naruto vs Sasuke, for the sake of the Bijuus, since Naruto's Universal Call has rendered them mortal


----------



## calimike (Dec 18, 2013)

Everyone claimed Kishi's interview reveal 90% chance of Kurama is sealed by Madara. 

Where did info come from?


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2013)

calimike said:


> Everyone claimed Kishi's interview reveal 90% chance of Kurama is sealed by Madara.
> 
> Where did info come from?



Here, my son....



			
				Masashi Kishimoto said:
			
		

> The battle of Naruto and his comrades is in it’s final phase, in the truest sense of the term. About the Ten Tails, about Madara, and then, about Sasuke…I will continue to raise the tension without restraint, in every way I can! Please follow this story of a boy named Naruto a little while longer, I will greatly appreciate it.



LINK

He says he is going to write about Ten Tails, implying that it will return.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Meanwhile Gaara figures out that the only way to prevent the bijuu from getting sucked into the GM again is for them to choose new hosts which can protect them like B did for Gyuuki. Naturally, the bijuu are at first put off by this idea and don't want to give up their freedom, but faced with their imminent defeat Shukaku decides to accept Gaara once more as his host. End of the chapter.



Why not have them all join Naruto?


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> Why not have them all join Naruto?



Cause that would mean giving up their individuality and becoming the Juubi again. And whether Naruto could just be friends with the Juubi from the get go is questionable.


----------



## Ant (Dec 19, 2013)

Preview


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 19, 2013)

^
The pic is too little and Naruto's preview is too blurry to read...but thanks for sharing it


----------



## Abz (Dec 19, 2013)

wait...according to cali's sig...

Naruto was above One Piece this week......now...I have not seen that in a very very long time....


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Dec 19, 2013)

Wait, there wont be a chapter for next two weeks right?


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Wait, there wont be a chapter for next two weeks right?



We might get one next week, but then we won't get one for three weeks after it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Wait, there wont be a chapter for next two weeks right?



The way it usually goes during the Christmas Holiday is we get a chapter before Christmas (sometime next week), but then we won't get a chapter until the middle of January, which means we'd have a 3 week wait.

That's what usually happens during this time of year.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 19, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The way it usually goes during the Christmas Holiday is we get a chapter before Christmas (sometime next week), but then we won't get a chapter until the middle of January, which means we'd have a 3 week wait.
> 
> That's what usually happens during this time of year.



damn i almost forgot about this.
how can i survive this ? i need my weekly "naruto is so awesome" chapter 

would be interesting with what kind of cliffhanger kishi comes up, i mean after the next chapter a 3 week break....


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 19, 2013)

kishi better deliver a nice cliff hanger. not that shit we got this week....


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2013)

Madara gets bee but naruto escapes


----------



## Gortef (Dec 20, 2013)

Someone comes and breaks the chains. Madara gets irritated.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2013)

*i think next chapter is obvious*

i honestly think next chapter WILL be mugin tsukyumi or madara becoming the 10 tails jin (naruto survives and gaara is revived along side bee later on through RT).

i agree that sasuke will do something (maybe) but AFTER madara becomes the 10 tails jin.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Dec 20, 2013)

I think that Madara will become the 500 tailed Jinchuriki, I think that.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> i honestly think next chapter WILL be mugin tsukyumi *or madara becoming the 100 tails jin* (naruto survives and gaara is revived along side bee later on through RT).
> 
> i agree that sasuke will do something (maybe) but AFTER madara becomes the 10 tails jin.



The 100 tails jin!


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2013)

sorry about the 100 tails thing


----------



## navy (Dec 20, 2013)

The Kyuubi isnt getting extracted in the next chapter. Gai will save them.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> sorry about the 100 tails thing



T'was fun.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Dec 20, 2013)

So how is Gaara a current jinchuuriki again?


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2013)

Rikudou No Sennin said:


> So how is Gaara a current jinchuuriki again?


sorry, i meant only bee


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 20, 2013)

Rikudou No Sennin said:


> So how is Gaara a current jinchuuriki again?



Want to bet on whether he will be a jinchuuriki again within ten chapters?

Winner gets to give the loser a new avatar. Nothing too atrocious, just something to laugh at.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 20, 2013)

I predict killer bee dies but naruto escapes.


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

Wsj preview
"Madara shows overwhelming strength!! What to do...?!"


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> Wsj preview
> "Madara shows overwhelming strength!! What to do...?!"



preview so soon? :amazed

i thought chapter is in like two weeks?


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 21, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Want to bet on whether he will be a jinchuuriki again within ten chapters?
> 
> Winner gets to give the loser a new avatar. Nothing too atrocious, just something to laugh at.



bet on it. 

madara is taking the bijuus. mark my words


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

Addy said:


> preview so soon? :amazed
> 
> i thought chapter is in like two weeks?



its from wsj #4+5 released today. the next issue #6+7 will be on sale on the 4th jan but ull see the chap next week, around xmas perhaps.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 21, 2013)

ohhh so we got a chap this coming week. yeaaa boyyy

smash, madara. thats ur job. just to crush skulls


----------



## Rosi (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> Wsj preview
> "Madara shows overwhelming strength!! What to do...?!"



...ask for Gai's help 



takL said:


> yeah but report has it kish stated the manga would end within next year at jumpfesta today.


well, at least there are some good news.


takL said:


> also according to them kish said kish doesnt know how to defeat maddy himself yet as he made him ridiculously strong. he has to think about it with his editor. maybe a joke.


oh, Kishi  Has he ever had anything fully planned in this manga? I'm not even sure about Tobito at this point.

thanks as always, takL :33


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

naruto ending soon is bad news to me. 
i wanna see the mugen tsukuyomi world so bad!

there will be more reports on jump festa 

about wsj schedule, i repost this here
issue#  official release date (note that scans always come earlier)
#4+5    21 dec 　    ←the last chap u saw on the last tue.
#6+7    4 jan 2014  →scans around xmas? 
#8        20/1/2014
#9        27/1
#10        3/2
#11      10/2
#12      17/2
#13      24/2
#14       3/3 
#15      10/3
#16      17/3
#17 24/3
#18 31/3
_________


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

takL said:


> its from wsj #4+5 released today. the next issue #6+7 will be on sale on the 4th jan but ull see the chap next week, around xmas perhaps.



I see. Thanks


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 21, 2013)

seriously tho, he made madara too OP. 

SAGE MODE
RINNEGAN
MOKUTON hashi level
EMS
TAIJUTSU GOD
WISDOM OVER 9000
SUPER INTELLIGENT 
REGENERATION
GEDO MAZOU
and soon the jinchuriki

nigguuuhhhhhh


----------



## takL (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah maddy is so over the top at everything.
im not sure about the wisdom and intelligence bits tho.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 21, 2013)

As I thought... Anyway, what kinda perfomances they did? I read on twitter they made some Sasuke&Sakura, Naruto&Sakura and Kakashi&Naruto perfomances with all seiyuus... But I'm not sure if twitter is neither or nor a reliable source... 

Well, kinda nothing special this JF, especially because it could be the last JF for Naruto, i was expecting more. meh


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 21, 2013)

Narutorap IM sorry everyone I couldnt save you all and Hinata come suck my dick in heaven
*Hinata fainted*
Madara:At last my plan is nearly complete!
*Suddenly there was a huge ass reality rip in the sky and then Shikaku came out looking more frightened than Jaden Smith when he saw Miley Cyrus twerking*
Shikaku:What have you done!!!!
Madara:WTF arent you dead?\
Shikaku:You fool Naruto was the embodiment of the divine PIS without him this manga's plotforce is gone.It means now we will all cease to exist even our afterlife will be gone.
Madara:  really Kishimoto

*Meanwhile somewhere in Japan*
Kishimoto:Friendship and Speech!

*Back to Nardo world*

Madara:Are you shitting me? Thats the reason he never died because the whole mangaverse would dissapear?
Shikaku:Yes and that is why anyone who tries to kill Naruto will be overcome with CIS.The Plot is omnipotent it will protect Naruto even is Rikudo Sennin tries to kill him if that was possible.
Sasuke:Wtf are you talking about
Shikaku:Sorry Sasuke the plot has determined you have no more relevance in this manga enjoy not existing.
Sasuke:Wait wh-
*Sasuke faded into nothing*

*The Naruto space was turning white and in one of the cracks you could see a universe titled DBZverse.Whis was lmaoing at the self destructing universe and told Bils who told Goku and so on*

*Word spread around Bleachverse,OPverse and FTverse that Narutoverse was going to vanish.All the inhabitants were ecstatic*

*Sereitei*
Aizen:Just as planned I planned Madara's creation to destroy the manga Im such a genius.*sips tea*
Ichigo:Fuck yh Naruto is history.That will teach that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to stop ripping off my asspull transformations power.

*New World*
Akainu:So Narutoverse is vanishing huh.Madara has failed
Luffy:Bye bye Ninja ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Zoro:Their swordsmen were total pussys tbh

*Magnolia*
Natsu:Im all fired up now that Naruto is gone nothing can stop our Nakama POWER!
Erza:At last we can finally conquer the Nakama power.
Lucy is going on

*Every fiction heard about Narutoverse's dilemma and trust me they werent too sad*

*Marvel verse*

TOAA:Excellent now that shitty verse will be gone for good.
Living Tribunal:Master it was you who decided to destroy it.Surely there are much worse universes like Twilight,My little pony,Fairy Tail etc
TOAA:BITCH IM TOAA I DO WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT IT!
Living Tribunal:Yes maste


*Narutoverse spirit world*
Rikudo:Holy fuck I knew I shouldnt have traded my PIS to the Shikigami for that ninja weed.What should I do? Oh yh Im gonna leave this universe.

*Battlefield*
Sakura:HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*reality was ripping apart into white space that Im assuming is how the space in the multiverse looks.Everyone shit their pants*
Madara:Kishimoto you really think Im gonna let you kill this manga so you can move on bitch you made me too hax.
*Madara  forms some handseals*
Madara:ALPHA PLOT INDUCED STUPIDITY REALITY BOMB NO JUTSU!
*Suddenly Naruto reality returned to normal.Pissing off every fiction that wanted them gone.In anger TOAA destroyed Twilghtverse*
Shikaku:Wait wheres Madara?

*Toyko,Japan,REAL WORLD*
Madara:Where the fuck am I?
Kishimoto:Madara you are here...............
Madara:The almighty Kishimoto is this geek no wonder that manga world I lived in was crap but to think my world was nothing more than entertainment for a greater reality. are you fucking serious?
Kishimoto:Sadly yes now go back to Naruto world.
*Madara saw the paper titled*Naruto chapter 661* then burned it to cinders*
Kishimoto:NOOO!!!!!!!!
Madara:Every time a chapter ends we freeze until a new chapter is out.I sometimes wonder why it happens.
Kishimoto:Madara stop!!!
Madara:There is only one power greater than the plot and that is being the one who wrote it.
*Madara then wrote and then everyone in Naruto and died and published it*
Madara:Fuck that stupid world Im here to stay and now that they are dead.I will RULE THIS WORLD!!!!

*Meanwhile somewhere else in Japan*
Kubo:Yh I hear you Kishimoto damn that sucks looks like you made your character too self aware thats why I had to troll Aizen because he would have came out and kill my ass.I hope you die and can I steal your wife once you are dead.Love Kubo .

*Madara kills Kishimoto then starts fucking up shit in Tokyo*

*Military headquarters*
Guy 1:Wtf is that in Japan
Guy 2:Well its a character from a manga called Naruto brought to life by some means
Guy 3:WAIT FICTION CAN BE BROUGHT TO LIFE!!!!!

*News spread around the world about how fictional things could become reality*
*Creationist started trying to see if they could pull God from the Bible lol*
*Militarys started planning on stealing spiral energy from TTGL verse*
*Many people were trilled to know pokemon were now possible and that also meant Arceus.It also meant they could use Arceus to change the universe to one where magic is real and its not boring*
Obama:GET ME THAT ARCEUS!

*Kalos*
Espurr:The beings behind this pixel universe are now aware of us
Mewtwo:Fine by me Id rather kill real humans than pixels

*Medaka Boxverse*
Hanten:Ajimu-sama the humans beyond our ink reality know of us
Ajimu:I already know that but that could be my ticket out of this craphole.I could finally see the real world at last .


Meanwhile Madara was walking around the crater that was the entire Toyko area.
*The fighter jets were approaching and the tanks too*

Madara grinned
Madara:Now this is what I call a challenge.Time to teach these chakra less motherfuckers a lesson.

*a meteor was 1 km from the ground*
Army: Oh my shit

What will happen

Will Madara destroy all of our armies?
Will Mewtwo kill humanity?
Will Ajimu ever escape?
Will DBZverse stop laughing at Narutoverse?
Will Kubo steal Kishi's wife?

Find out next time on Naruto!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2013)

So If the manga is ending next year madara will probably be dealt with by the middle of the year. So he will probably not even get the juubi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Gabe said:


> So If the manga is ending next year madara will probably be dealt with by the middle of the year. So he will probably not even get the juubi



He can have the Juubi in the very next chapter, technically. 

I think he will last until the summer as well, though.



T-Bag said:


> lolol. madara's so powerful even the writer doesnt know how to defeat him. and ppl were saying juubito > madara
> 
> anyway its a good thing madara wont last too long, its probably for the better. else he'll end up ruining him beyond repair
> 
> thx takl. i love you. yes homo



If it means he's cutting out character resolution, then no it's not a good thing.

Kishi set up the forced Naruto/Sasuke parallulz with Hashirama/Madara....he needs to give the latter a good resolution for the former to make any sense. He can't do it justice if he rushes.


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 21, 2013)

i wonder if chapter 666 would be something super-special.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Dec 21, 2013)

Killer B will die and naruto will get the other half, since he is uzumaki, he will survive, but if this doesn't happen, then kishi can go fuck himself.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 21, 2013)

Let's keep the Jumpfesta chatter in .
I mean, you can comment on how it affects your prediction(s), but let's not get this thread bogged down in debate about what exactly Kishi means by his answers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope Maddy gets to take out some named characters before he goes. Specially those Kumo bastards that came to take the spotlight out of nowhere during the war arc. Seriously for no bloody reason they just POP where given everysingle bloody thing. While the Mist and rock village and other lesser villages where given the middle finger. Now the problem is that it was on the last dragged out arc.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I hope Maddy gets to take out some named characters before he goes. Specially those Kumo bastards that came to take the spotlight out of nowhere during the war arc. Seriously for no bloody reason they just POP where given everysingle bloody thing. While the Mist and rock village and other lesser villages where given the middle finger. Now the problem is that it was on the last dragged out arc.



KB is probably dying so there's that.


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2013)

I cant believe I am hoping for the first c chapter of next year to ha e a death in it


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He can have the Juubi in the very next chapter, technically.
> 
> I think he will last until the summer as well, though.
> 
> ...



oh im not saying he should rush, i just hope he doesnt extend it more than he has too. like obito for example


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 22, 2013)

I predict Tobirama won't be in this chapter.


----------



## Xeros (Dec 22, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict Tobirama won't be in this chapter.



I predict flashback of Rin and Tobirama having fun ck


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

i predict ninja cats


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 22, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict Tobirama won't be in this chapter.



I'm actually thinking a panel or two of him taking care of Hashirama will show up soon. Hashi is still "alive" after all.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm actually thinking a panel or two of him taking care of Hashirama will show up soon. Hashi is still "alive" after all.



mhm yes it is quite a bit we last saw them


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 22, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I predict flashback of Rin and Tobirama having fun ck



What kind of fun?


PikaCheeka said:


> I'm actually thinking a panel or two of him taking care of Hashirama will show up soon. Hashi is still "alive" after all.



Still gonna keep my expectations low. This is kishi we're dealing with.:33


BeyondTwoSouls said:


> mhm yes it is quite a bit we last saw Tobirama


fix'd.

Tobirama hasn't been in a single panel since chapter 654. That's like 6 weeks including the week when nardo was on break.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 22, 2013)

I predict all the named characters are still MIA for no reason. 

And Madara putting on leashes.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 22, 2013)

Revy said:


> What kind of fun?
> 
> Tobirama hasn't been in a single panel since chapter 654. That's like 6 weeks including the week when nardo was on break.



now that you say it... 
if the return of tobirama has the same impact like the return of madara did, then we should see something awesome MG


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm hoping for some Madara and Tobirama interactions. Tobirama did kill Madara's brother, after all. Be interesting to see if Madara still holds that against him or if he's totally insane by now.


----------



## Klue (Dec 22, 2013)

Sasuke spams Itachi's eyes, and successfully saves the lead character. Madara admits the brother of the Uchiha's survivor possessed good eyes, better than his own.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 22, 2013)

Kabuto saves the day.


----------



## Combine (Dec 23, 2013)

Doubt that the beasts will be sealed. At most Madara will end up absorbing their energy to recharge the Gedo and the God Tree. My guess is Sasuke will cut the chains.

It would be awfully redundant to have another tug of war and bijuu's being sealed in another person just right after being unsealed.

But this is Kishi, who made a redundant villain in Obito over Pain. Who can say.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasuke cuts the chains.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2013)

This is the thirf year in a row where we get cliffhangers in the same fight :sanji


----------



## auem (Dec 23, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict Tobirama won't be in this chapter.



or Tobirama will take the stand and stab Obito....his marking should still be there..


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 23, 2013)

Naruto and bee gets their chakra ripped out. And Sasuke comes in and cuts the bijuu chains off. And says "Lets battle for the fate of this shinobi world."


----------



## NW (Dec 23, 2013)

auem said:


> or Tobirama will take the stand and stab Obito....his marking should still be there..


Considering Obito's skin crumbled off when the Bijuu were pulled out of him, it doesn't make sense for the marking to still be there when placed on the skin he had lost. It's kind of like how Obito's skin was altered upon becoming the Juubi's jinchuuriki, thus getting rid of Minato's marking.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2013)

I think madara will fail to extract the kyuubi and someone pulls a Yajirobe on madara like what Yajirobe did to vegeta in the sayian arc in DB to distract madara enough


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2013)

I say sauce saves Naruto's assistant but bee dies.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 23, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict Tobirama won't be in this chapter.



I predict Naruto won't have Kurama extracted from him. 

Reverse Kishimology.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope Naruto would lose Kurama but we all no it won't happen


----------



## Xeros (Dec 23, 2013)

Revy said:


> What kind of fun?



Maybe some'training kind of fun :33

inb4 i predict friendship rasengan in madaras face


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh friendship Rasengan... puke.


----------



## King Jamal (Dec 24, 2013)

660 and beyond

Madara: Now then…Time to take back what’s rightfully mine.

Naruto: Kuh!

Bee: !

(Tobirama, Sasuke, the wonder chunin and some fodders express their shock at what they‘re witnessing)

Tobirama: Shit! At this rate they’ll…Kid, (speaking to Sasuke) can you still fight?

(Sasuke is visibly exhausted, panting heavily)

Sasuke: Yeah… *unsheathes sword*

Tobirama: Heh! The kid’s got guts, he’s at his limit but he’s still raring to go.

Tobirama: Good! But we’re not going to be able to do this with guts alone! Kid, your arrows!

(Sasuke instantly goes into Susanoo mode, locking on to the gedo mazou chains. Just as he pulls the arrow back he coughs up blood, falls to his knees and his susanoo disappears)

Wonder chunin, fodder shinobi, Tobirama: !

Tobirama: Tch!

Kiba: Heh! Looks like you’re not so special after all! Akamaru, we’re up!

Darui: Count me in too

Temari: Me as well

Tenten: There’s more where that came from!

(Tobirama smirks)

Tobirama: These kids…

Kiba: Garouga!

Darui: Laser circus!

Temari: Chou Kamaitachi!

Tenten: Kunai parade!

(A thick cloud of smoke covers the battlefield)

(The scene changes to the place where Minato, Kakashi, Obito and Zetsu are at.)

Minato: Shit! Naruto’s in trouble but if I leave now, Obito will…

(Kakashi, as if he were reading his Sensei’s mind says “don’t worry, I’ll handle things here. Go!”)

Minato: Kakashi…(his mouth curls and he gives a wry smile before vanishing from the battlefield)

(The scene changes back, the cloud of smoke has cleared. The barrage of attacks were ineffective)

Madara: Hmph! How na?ve. Your attacks lack precision and the destructive power necessary to break these chains. A puny effort like this will not suffice. Now, return to your owner like the obedient pets you are!

(The Mazou statue rips the bijuus out of Bee and Naruto)

(The scene briefly changes to Naruto’s subconscious, Kurama‘s presence is slowly beginning to fade. Everything starts to go white.)

(The chains attached to Naruto and Bee are unfastened and both of their bodies are left to drop from mid-air. Just as Naruto is about to fall to his death, Minato breaks his fall and catches him in his arms.)

Naruto: Ku..ru..m-ah! (suddenly everything goes black and a shadowy kyubi-like figure appears in Naruto’s subconscious)

???: Yo, finally you get to meet the other side of me.

(Naruto is awoken to a tap on the head and is greeted by Minato, who no longer possess his Kyubi cloak)

Naruto: (Groggy-eyed) Dad… (Out of the corner of his eye he sees a distraught Raikage cradling his dead brother)

Madara: All preparations are nearly complete, all that’s left now is-

Black Zetsu: (Opens his hand) this eye, right?

Alliance: !?!?!

Minato: Kakashi…Obito…

(The scene briefly switches to a despondent Kakashi, who’s being pinned down by several white Zetsu’s)

Obito: White Zet..su..s sp-ore.. Ju..tsu (Obito passes out)

(The scene reverts back to Madara)

Madara: And now, my plan enters its final phase.

(Madara’s body begins to transform, similar to Obito’s juubi transformation but his skin is smoother. If that makes sense to you lol. With his staff in hand he casts a nonchalant gaze at the moon)

The perfect body

The perfect eyes.

The perfect Jinchuriki.

A sage is born!

End.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 24, 2013)

@King Jamal

Tobirama x guts


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2013)

King Jamal said:


> 660 and beyond
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pretty good.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 24, 2013)

Madara rapes for 656277551 panels.

Since kishi doesn't know how he will be defeated.

The writer.

Doesn't know.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Dec 24, 2013)

All  I know is we need more Tobirama and Zetsu panel time


----------



## Klona (Dec 24, 2013)

If Obito uses Izanagi, will he somehow survive?


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 24, 2013)

This is...100 chapters since Edo Madara appeared for the first time
I can't believe!!


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 24, 2013)

Chapter 660 - The Promise 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto: !!
Naruto: (chains!?)
Hachibi: Shit!! 
Shukaku: How can one human be causing us so much bother?!?!
Kurama: I warned you didn't I?!
Matatabi: Bickering won't solve anything!!
Chomei: We're toast..
Naruto: Kurama, what do we do?!
Kurama: There's nothing we can do kid, this a jutsu made specifically to target bijuu!!

(Ranton and katon projectiles are fired at the chains from afar - the alliance attacks vigourously in attempt to free the bijuu, but to no avail..)
Hiruzen: Keep the attacks coming, do not hesitate!! Give it everything you've got!!!
(Hiruzen jumps into the air, his staff has become enormous and is swung ferociously into Kurama's chain with the accompaniment of the alliance's ninjutsu projectiles)
SFX: Hshhh
(The chain is put under some strain but ultimately does not break loose)
Hiruzen: !!
SFX: Pt
(He lands on the ground)

Hiruzen: (This is Kushina's jutsu..the only way to loosen the chains is to weaken the caster..)
(He looks to Gedou Mazou's missing arm)
Hiruzen: !?
SFX: Swsh
(five figures flicker before him)
Hiruzen: You..?!

(Scene change to Minato and Kakashi)

Minato: Naruto!!
(Minato attempts to run to Naruto's aid but huge mokuton roots block his path)
Black Zetsu: Not so fast!!
Kakashi: (appears behind Zetsu with a Raikiri, but falters in speed as a result of exhaustion from over-use of Kamui)
Kakashi: Kuh..
Zetsu: Pathetic!!
Black Zetsu: (kicks Kakashi in the stomach and sends him hurdling backwards)
Minato: (Damn..what am I supposed to do?!)
(Zetsu's roots grow bigger and stronger and lash at Minato rapidly. Under Obito's infuence they are almost as big as Hashirama's mokuton)
Minato: (Hang in there..Naruto)

(Scene change back to Hiruzen)
Hiruzen: Well, I could use the assistance..

(The Gokage stand valiantly together in front of Hiruzen)
Onoki: Naruto entrusted this enemy to us..and we failed him before
Gaara: But we won't fail again.
Ei: This time..
Onoki: We will protect him!! 
(Onoki hovers into the air)
Onoki: The Second is busy helping the First recover
(he looks to Minato and Kakashi)
Onoki: And it seems the Fourth is wrapped up with that Obito..
Onoki: So we'll leave the manning of the alliance to you Hiruzen! We'll head in for a frontal assault, give us some cover!!
Hiruzen: (Looks at the backs of the five Kage, worriedly)
Hiruzen: Hmm..yes!
(The Kage get ready to set off towards Gedou Mazou)
Hiruzen: ..Tsunade..!!
Tsunade: You don't need to worry.
Hiruzen: !?
Tsunade: I swear on my name, as the Fifth Hokage, I won't let Madara lay a finger on him.
Hiruzen: ...
(flashback)

(Tsunade as a young woman gets ready to leave Konoha) 

Tsunade: No...I quit leading the life of a shinobi...I'd rather live a coward than die a fool!!

(flashback ends)

Hiruzen: (She's not like she was back then..I wonder what happened..to make her change..)
(He smiles)
Ei: I'm coming Bee!!!
(The Kage set off to face Gedou Mazou)

Madara: (see's the Gokage approaching in his peripheral vision)
Madara: You again? 
Onoki: This won't be like last time Madara!! This time we'll keep to our promise!!
Madara: (rolls his eyes)
Bee: Yo Naruto, look!!!
Naruto: (The Kage..?!)
Bijuu: ?

Hiruzen: You heard the Tsuchikage! Fire everything you have at Madara!! Don't hold back!!
(the aliiance, including Sasuke and the rookies launch hundreds of ranged attacks)

Mei: We should take aim at its armless side, its been exposed!
(The Gokage begin to prepare their assaults on Gedou Mazou)
Madara: Ants.
(holds out his arm)
Madara: (Shinra Tensei)
(The plethora of kunai, shuriken and ninjutsu projectiles fired by the alliance appear in front of the Gokage, clouding Madara's vision - the alliance's attacks are hit by the Shinra Tensei instead!)
Madara: ?
Onoki: This time we will..
Gokage (in unison): WIN!!!
(the Gokage's attacks are launched)

Chapter ends.




Yeah I know, I sidelined Tobirama ​​


----------



## Trojan (Dec 24, 2013)

I hope Kishi won't waste too much panel time to show us each Bijuu being attacked/attacking/helped...etc
like he did the past 2 chapters. -_-

Of course killing obito is always welcomed!


----------



## Jad (Dec 24, 2013)

*"Finally, we'd like to say - yes, there will be Naruto this week"
SRC: GRANDEUR*

They don't say what day though, that's anyone's guess. Could be 26, 27, 28, 29 @_@...


----------



## Xeros (Dec 24, 2013)

So the end is near.

660 - Bijuu absorbed

661 - Madara transforms into Juubi's Jin

662 - Tree is about to bloom again, Naruto and Bee are beaten heavily, The Hokage + 5 kage and Rookies go against madara

663 - Fighting against Madara, Sasuke and Alliance manage to beat him

664 - After defeat of Madara, Obito is incapitated and gives his right eye to Kakashi.
Alliance goes home.

665 - Timeskip, Naruto becoming Hokage

666 - Illuminati Chapter


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't wait for chapter 666 

I predict Orochimaru will save Naruto and Bee


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> I can't wait for chapter 666
> 
> I predict Orochimaru will save Naruto and Bee



tsundre oro


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chapter 660: Counter Attack

Naruto and Bee are struggling to keep Kurama and Gyuki inside them. Naruto grits his teeth and manages to stay still for just a moment...and enters his Biju Sage Mode. With the added power of his Sage Mode he smashes Kurama's tails into the ground like an anchor and has him grab the chain itself. Bee mimic's his action despite not having Sage Mode as a new Tug of War begins.

"You...are NOT...getting them...!" Naruto yelled as he shot a chakra arm out of Kurama's to help stabilize Bee's struggle. "We will not give you our friends!"

Madara frowned. "Friends? They are just _beasts_."

"They are sentient...creatures! I won't let you do this to them again!" With a mighty tug Naruto manages to destabilize the chains and pull the Gedo Mazo forward.

Before Madara could retort suddenly the sealing jutsu stops. From behind the group Ino had managed to transfer her mind into Madara's to buy enough time...and Shikamaru wraps a shadow around the stunned statue. Wordlessly Choji charges forward, uses multi-size technique as his chakra wings appear and he smashes the Gedo Mazo in the chin in a tremendous uppercut. The chains shatter as the Gedo Mazo falls back. Ino returns to her mind just as Madara leaps off his summon.

"Damn it, I forgot about them," he started just as the Gedo Mazo tried to get up...only for a senjutsu enhanced Bijudama from Naruto to smash into its stomach, send it flying out of the crater. It gave a loud howl as the Bijudama bores into it...and then a massive dome explosion, even larger than the crater they were standing in in the distance.

"You won't ever be able to use that again!" Naruto yelled, shrinking from his full Biju cloak and he flashed over and began fighting Madara.

Madara lifted his hand. "Shinra Tensei..." he was now looking _angry_ while Naruto skid back, grabbed him with a Chakra Arm and pulled him right into his fist and sent a tooth flying out of Madara's mouth with his punch. "You will pay for this Naruto. I will do what I set out to do!"

With that he headbutted Naruto in the face to stun him, but he barely dodged the chakra disruption blade Madara created. Madara then formed it into a Gunbai and blew Naruto back. The Uchiha then slammed his hand down and summoned the Multi-Headed Dog and he hopped onto it...and cloaked it with his Susano'o.

"Time for me to tame _you_, Naruto," Madara said as he leaped into another attack.

_To Be Continued_


----------



## takL (Dec 24, 2013)

this time i go with the preview. 

mdara will show his overwheming power and the alliied shinobi forces dont know what to do. then someone, perhaps sasuke, comes up with something.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 24, 2013)

Shukaku sinks the entire battlefield to hell.


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2013)

takL said:


> this time i go with the preview.
> 
> mdara will show his overwheming power and the alliied shinobi forces dont know what to do. then someone, perhaps sasuke, comes up with something.



i think sasuke cuts the chains and then madara sees him with his eyes and is reminded of his bro.

however, in all honesty, i think infinite tsukyumi will happen this chapter and be the cliffhanger.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think sasuke cuts the chains and then madara sees him with his eyes and is reminded of his bro.
> 
> however, in all honesty, i think infinite tsukyumi will happen this chapter and be the cliffhanger.



These cliffhangers, why are they like this. I dont wanna wait anymore.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 24, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> [sp]Narutorap IM sorry everyone I couldnt save you all and Hinata come suck my dick in heaven
> *Hinata fainted*
> Madara:At last my plan is nearly complete!
> *Suddenly there was a huge ass reality rip in the sky and then Shikaku came out looking more frightened than Jaden Smith when he saw Miley Cyrus twerking*
> ...




What is PIS?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 24, 2013)

I predict 
Madz doing it himself


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 24, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> What is PIS?


Plot induced stupidity.



Addy said:


> tsundre oro


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 24, 2013)

It's revealed the Shinju still was blooming and the 15 minutes are up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think sasuke cuts the chains and then madara sees him with his eyes and is reminded of his bro.
> 
> however, in all honesty, i think infinite tsukyumi will happen this chapter and be the cliffhanger.



Why does everyone think they look alike? 

I don't think Madara is going to give a shit about how Sasuke looks.

If he's going to be influenced by him, it will be by his story, not his face.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone else hope Madara gets a setback? And he _finally_ loses his cool and starts acting batshit insane?


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Dec 24, 2013)

I hope we get to hear Madara's version of events now that the Bijuu have been placated and seemingly no one can do jack against him. They have no choice but to listen to him rant. 

I don't want Naruto to be saved from the chains just yet, I want him to sit there impotently and watch Madara hurt his friends and comrades for a little while. That should be enough to add some sort of tension for this fight and push Naruto as a character. Alas, this is unlikely.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Does anyone else hope Madara gets a setback? And he _finally_ loses his cool and starts acting batshit insane?



Well, he can't get his other eye yet, so that is technically setback, and Madara is already a bit insane, but I would find it hilarious if he does completely lose his cool. That won't happen soon, though, probably towards the end of the fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Does anyone else hope Madara gets a setback? And he _finally_ loses his cool and *starts* acting batshit insane?



Where have you been?

He may not have lost his cool but he's been acting fucking crazy for several chapters now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 24, 2013)

I mean Madara actually expressing rage and frustration. The closest thing we got was during his receiving end of the Biju Beatdown.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I mean Madara actually expressing rage and frustration. *The closest thing we got was during his receiving end of the Biju Beatdown.*



Did we? He just got up and said they suck dick.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 24, 2013)

He was bearing his teeth, bleeding, and claiming they'd be put on a leash. Seems pretty close to anger for me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He was bearing his teeth, bleeding, and claiming they'd be put on a leash. Seems pretty close to anger for me.



Bleeding has nothing to do with being angry. 

And baring his teeth? He was just making a snarky comment.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 24, 2013)

*Chapter 660: Into the Beast!*
Naruto: Ugh...! Kurama!
Kurama: Na... ruto... I can't hold on...
Shukaku: Stop whining, stupid fox!
5Kage: !!!
Minato: Naruto! Damnit, if only I had both of my arms!
Madara: Heh, not much longer (turns to Zetsu) get my other eye.
Zetsu: Obito is being too persistent.
Madara: Oh well.
Sasuke: Tch! That Naruto can't do anything on his own.
Naruto: Kurama, how can we defeat that jutsu?
Kurama: Destroying the Gedo or Madara is the only way!
Naruto: !?
Kurama: Do you have a plan, Naruto? What is it?! Hurry!
Naruto: I know you guys (the bijuu's) names, so we became friends, but I what about the Juubi? We have only been fighting without trying to understand each other.
Kurama: But the Juubi is not like us, he only wants destruction.
Naruto: But he wasn't always like that, right?
Kurama: Hmmm... the old man did tell us a story about that.
Naruto: So we still can understand each other *cue shonen hero smile*
Kurama: It's too dangerous, Naruto. It won't as easy as dealing with me.
Naruto: You weren't easy to deal with Kurama! *laughs* Even if it's dangerous, I still want to talk to him.
The bijuu: he really is like the old man.
Gaara: Naruto, are you sure?
Bee: Just let him. You'll pull it off, right, Naruto?
Naruto: Hell yea! So, everyone, we're doing it! Hey, Sasuke, you take care of things here!
Sasuke: What are you gonna do, Naruto?
Madara: That Naruto, what's he planing now?
Naruto: Now! (all the bijuu jump forward)
Madara: !!!
(Naruto+the bijuu fall in the GM's mouth)
Last page: Naruto in a completely black room, the bijuu in a circle around a big tree. Below the tree, and old man is sitting, smiling.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2013)

Madara fails to extract the Bijuus from Naruto and Bee but manages to seal up the Nanabi, Gobi and Rokubi. Acknowleding that it won't be so easy to extract the Nine Tails unless he has something that can match it up he goes to where Black Zetsu is and uses Uchiha Kaenji to trap himself inside of it with just Minato so that he can seal his Kyuubi chakra.



Rosi said:


> I predict
> Madz doing it himself



What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 24, 2013)

I want Yamato to come back  this is like waiting for Kabutomaru to come back after the Hunt for Itachi Arc.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 24, 2013)

seeing madara how he rips out kurama of naruto would be awesome. but really. we all know kishi. this will never  happen. bee is more in danger, but even about bee i am skeptical


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2013)

Madara gets kyuubi.
Minato rushes to help Naruto/give him his half.
Kakashi v. Obito alone.
BZ gets Rinnegan.

I think Kakashi will be alone with Obito when he dies. He can tell him some secrets, keep Kakashi important during the Mads fight.

That's probably a couple of chapters...



Rosi said:


> I predict
> Madz doing it himself



Wow did I ever misinterpret that picture.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 24, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara gets kyuubi.
> Minato rushes to help Naruto/give him his half.
> Kakashi v. Obito alone.
> BZ gets Rinnegan.
> ...



lets hope this happens.




PikaCheeka said:


> Wow did I ever misinterpret that picture.



i dont want to know what you think when seeing this picture


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 24, 2013)

The problem with these Madara taking Kyuubi theories is that it says too much for Madara rather than Naruto. Before the series ends Naruto will have both halves of Kyuubi. So unless Madara takes a half and Naruto gets it back it doesn't make sense let alone Naruto losing the Kyuubi he has had his entire life for a different one. 

Knowing Kishi he will let Madara use the tree without Kyuubi and his chakra. He's already thrown out the rulebook plenty of times for Madara thus far. It will happen again. 

This chapter will have Madara on the offense until Sasuke stops him at the end.

I also don't see Bee dying as much as people want it. Madara isn't going to kill Bee and almost kill Naruto as well. That's ridiculous.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 24, 2013)

why do people even want Bee dead? he's one of the very few characters that can actually do something on the battlefield if kishi gave more panel time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> why do people even want Bee dead? he's one of the very few characters that can actually do something on the battlefield if kishi gave more panel time.



What difference does it make when Kishi won't let anyone but Naruto and Sasuke do anything anyway?

KB didn't do a damn thing against Juubito. He ended up being on the same level as _nameless fodder_, even lower than the rookies.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 24, 2013)

did we get a preview?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> did we get a preview?



Madara shows his giant donger, how will everyone respond?...wait that was the one in my head, this is the actual one.



> Wsj preview
> "Madara shows overwhelming strength!! What to do...?!"


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What difference does it make when Kishi won't let anyone but Naruto and Sasuke do anything anyway?
> 
> KB didn't do a damn thing against Juubito. He ended up being on the same level as _nameless fodder_, even lower than the rookies.



But he did save the alliance from a juubi bomb annialation with only the help of sai. he also helped slow the bijuball that minato managed to port away. 

i predict naruto's chain turning to stone thanks to sage mode, and him breaking out of it in the nick of time


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What difference does it make when Kishi won't let anyone but Naruto and Sasuke do anything anyway?
> 
> KB didn't do a damn thing against Juubito. He ended up being on the same level as _nameless fodder_, even lower than the rookies.



This is true, he was pretty useless once juubi and obito fused, but he's still one of the only characters that could do something important and it would make sense. like if madara does some big attack on naruto while he's very tired and can't defend, KB could intercept it and save everyone and it still would make sense plot wise and portrayal wise, but if someone like kiba were to intercept the very powerful attack then half the viewers would quit the manga.


the only thing left


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 25, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The problem with these Madara taking Kyuubi theories is that it says too much for Madara rather than Naruto. Before the series ends Naruto will have both halves of Kyuubi. So unless Madara takes a half and Naruto gets it back it doesn't make sense let alone Naruto losing the Kyuubi he has had his entire life for a different one.
> 
> Knowing Kishi he will let Madara use the tree without Kyuubi and his chakra. He's already thrown out the rulebook plenty of times for Madara thus far. It will happen again.
> 
> ...



My thought exactly, It will be Juubito redux, but this time with Madara.


----------



## auem (Dec 25, 2013)

spoiler coming today...


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 25, 2013)

One Piece spoilers are out so we should be getting an early chapter.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 25, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> This is true, he was pretty useless once juubi and obito fused, but he's still one of the only characters that could do something important and it would make sense. like if madara does some big attack on naruto while he's very tired and can't defend, KB could intercept it and save everyone and it still would make sense plot wise and portrayal wise, but if someone like kiba were to intercept the very powerful attack then half the viewers would quit the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing left



The Totsuka no Tsurugi might really be the best weapon against Madara. Since it's genjutsu-based, absorbing it won't neutralize its power. Or at least, we saw that it was effective against Nagato who could eat Rasengans like they were nothing.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 25, 2013)

But no chap after this one til late Jan


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2013)

KevKev said:


> But no chap after this one til late Jan



Till about the 15th yeah.


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> One Piece spoilers are out so we should be getting an early chapter.



What happens if we just got One Piece spoilers a day earlier then Naruto (spoilers/chapter) as per usual?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 25, 2013)

KevKev said:


> But no chap after this one til late Jan



I know man...such a tough bullet to bite


----------



## auem (Dec 25, 2013)

Jad said:


> What happens if we just got One Piece spoilers a day earlier then Naruto (spoilers/chapter) as per usual?


as the source is Kaze,there is a good chance we will get spoiler today...


----------



## RBL (Dec 25, 2013)

So no manga today?


----------



## Lurko (Dec 25, 2013)

Probably not tbh.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2013)

We'll get spoilers, from what I can tell, but not the chapter.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 25, 2013)

We'll likely get the chapter today (if not today then probably tomorrow), but this also means a 3 week break.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 25, 2013)

i dont think we getting shit today


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i dont think we getting shit today



Pics and full synopsis for OP is out already. So it's possible we get spoilers.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 25, 2013)

oh that'd be good then. at least something we can discuss for another week


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

*spoilers are out:
apparently by T:

マダラは一から順に入れると言い一尾を狙う。ガアラと力合わせて応戦。 
一尾とガアラ和解！一緒に夜更かし出来ると仲直り。 

マダラの鎖は強く、九尾も八尾も全然剥がせない。1～7までまとめて取りこんじゃえと言うマダラ。 
ナルトから九尾が剥がされる。剥がされる直前にクラマが一尾へナルトの事について何かを託す。 

次週 

ああトリコスレでも酉忘れてたごめんよ 

過去に六道の面影の有るジジイと一尾の昔話挟むよ今回 


>>697 
お久～*


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 25, 2013)

No Sasuke til January:ignoramus 

EMS hype detecting I


----------



## auem (Dec 25, 2013)

now we need translator....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 25, 2013)

So Naruto really lost the Kyuubi?  At least I think so.


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

apparently Madara succeeds in ripping the bijuus out?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2013)

If this spoiler is true I wonder how fucking mad people will be.
Rip in peace B.


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2013)

I was under the impression only 100% confirmed spoilers go in the spoiler thread. O_o


----------



## Gabe (Dec 25, 2013)

So he lost it damn never thought this was possible since he barley became friends with it kinda disappointed in that


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 25, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> If this spoiler is true I wonder how fucking mad people will be.
> Rip in peace B.



Naruto fans are going to lose it.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 25, 2013)

CMON KISHI IT'S A NEW YEAR, THIS IS GETTING DULL. MAKE NARUTO LOSE THAT KYUUBI!!!

LAST ARC, NO REGRETS.


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

Jad said:


> I was under the impression only 100% confirmed spoilers go in the spoiler thread. O_o



its from T
at least going by the reactions on 2ch and his code name.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 25, 2013)

can someone post what the spoilers say? i cant read jap with this shitty job-computer


----------



## Addy (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh nooooo

Naruto loses kyuubi (I think) how shocking


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Naruto fans are going to lose it.



I'm literally eating lobster and swordfish leftover and laughing like an evil villain. pls be real spoilers.

vered baby it's the actual T's trip code?


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 25, 2013)

-madara's starts by focusing his energy with the one tail and pushes gaara away
-naruto tries to fight to save the bijuus but madara's chain is too strong
-the 1-7 tails is contained by madara and a prolonged effort to get the eight and nine tails continues
-nine tails is being peeled off even more from naruto
-naruto is left in a weaker one tail state before "something" happens


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm literally eating lobster and swordfish leftover and laughing like an evil villain. pls be real spoilers.
> 
> vered baby it's the actual T's trip code?



seems so.
its his trip code.(and people at 2ch are taking it as real.
anyone who understand Japanese can go and confirm though.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 25, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> -madara's starts by focusing his energy with the one tail and pushes gaara away
> -naruto tries to fight to save the bijuus but madara's chain is too strong
> -the 1-7 tails is contained by madara and a prolonged effort to get the eight and nine tails continues
> -nine tails is being peeled off even more from naruto
> -naruto is left is a weaker one tail state before "something" happens


I figured he'd luck out. I'm curious about Bee though.


----------



## auem (Dec 25, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm literally eating lobster and swordfish leftover and laughing like an evil villain. pls be real spoilers.
> 
> vered baby it's the actual T's trip code?



yeah..same T gave full OP spoiler a while ago...


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

also it seems there are flashbacks with RS?
or something related to him in the second post.


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 25, 2013)

YES! Please let Naruto lose


----------



## KevKev (Dec 25, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> -madara's starts by focusing his energy with the one tail and pushes gaara away
> -naruto tries to fight to save the bijuus but madara's chain is too strong
> -the 1-7 tails is contained by madara and a prolonged effort to get the eight and nine tails continues
> *-nine tails is being peeled off even more from naruto
> -naruto is left in a weaker one tail state before "something" happens*





PLEASE TELL ME KISHI DID IT.


----------



## Addy (Dec 25, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm literally eating lobster and swordfish leftover and laughing like an evil villain. pls be real spoilers.
> 
> vered baby it's the actual T's trip code?



Unfortunately,  this means naruto will defeat madara kyuubiless


----------



## Revolution (Dec 25, 2013)

"Kyuubi is peeled from Naruto"

If that is real, I will be telling "i knew it" to every single person who told me "Madara isn't going to get Naruto's kyuubi"


----------



## Ant (Dec 25, 2013)

The shitstorm this week will be glorious


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

naruto can still get the other half of the kyubii from Minato so don't worry.
but Madara actually succeeds in one chapter is impressive.


----------



## Ababu (Dec 25, 2013)

If the spoilers are true and naruto loses the kyubii.... then I am all for it... but I don't like "naruto is left is a weaker one tail state before "something" happens".. he better not have any of his half of kyubbi left.... because once it's all gone... then let the "naruto ninja chronicles begin".... again.....  because how naruto comes out of it (with some help or without).. and defeats a jubii madara (who has rinnegan)... this forum is gonna break... oh yes..... naruto (the character) fans will have the last laugh....


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2013)

So Naruto finally loses 80-90% of his bullshit powers, and Bee get's turned into a Jounin level ninja  MWAHAHAHAH


----------



## Gunners (Dec 25, 2013)

Naruto losing the Kyuubi is a good thing; I just hope it isn't cheapened by Minato giving him his half. Without the Kyuubi, we can finally get a measure of what Naruto is capable of in isolation.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 25, 2013)

It'll probably just wind up being Naruto and Bee losing all but one tail of their respective bijuu. Enough for them to remain jinchuuriki but make Madara stronger than Obito was.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 25, 2013)

Fuck, we gotta get rid of Minato real quick.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 25, 2013)

Addy said:


> Unfortunately,  this means naruto will defeat madara kyuubiless



What do you mean "unfortunately"?  We finally get to see what NARUTO is made of, not just Kyuubi.  If this chapter ends before he is fully peeled, thAt means his mother will save him again.


----------



## auem (Dec 25, 2013)

Marsala said:


> It'll probably just wind up being Naruto and Bee losing all but one tail of their respective bijuu. Enough for them to remain jinchuuriki but make Madara stronger than Obito was.



Bijuus can at most left fixed chakra to Naruto and Bee..if Madara really getting them,then Kishi will give him the whole body of biju...


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

perhaps now we will see more of SM.
perhaps Naruto will summon Shima and Fukusaku to help.


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2013)

Man, Bee is going to get the biggest drop in power if he loses his Bijuu. Naruto has Sage Mode, Bee has only got his durability and raiton kenjutsu skills. That's basically jounin level right there.​


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

something happens though at the end with naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> What do you mean "unfortunately"?  We finally get to see what NARUTO is made of, not just Kyuubi.  If this chapter ends before he is fully peeled, thAt means his mother will save him again.



You know he's getting the other half back before Madara is defeated....

He's not going to be kyuubi-less for very long. And he won't defeat someone as important as Mads without it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 25, 2013)

Now Minato will step in and give Naruto the other half, great.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2013)

My reaction 

Freaking Gaara should just get rekt already, he is just fangirl bait and a horrible char.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 25, 2013)

I love how almost everyone wants this to happen. We're terrible fans of Naruto.


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 25, 2013)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss

thank you madara. thank you. finally that shit thing called kyuubi is out of naruto. time for naruto to really win fights without that garbage.


----------



## Jad (Dec 25, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHH PLEASE! PLEASE! Tell me that Kyuubi shroud shit on the alliance members disappeared, please don't tell me they will all transfer their Kyuubi chakara back to Naruto. Please~!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Now Minato will step in and give Naruto the other half, great.



Yep.

Leaving it easier for BZ to get the Rinnegan to Madara.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 25, 2013)

To Madara, 





Sincerely,
KevKev


----------



## Tengu (Dec 25, 2013)

Naruto loses the kiuuby  guess Minato will give him the other half of the kiuuby or something.


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

I think finally we actually feel this is a final villain fight,
finally the hero is at the point of needing help or dying and the odds are extremely in favor of the villain.
where was this kishi till now?
the whole war arc till Madara fight was basically pointless.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 25, 2013)

if this is true, then minato is losing his as well. madara wants to "complete" the juubi


----------



## Harbour (Dec 25, 2013)

Im so excited. Now Minato start to fight seriously.


----------



## Rain (Dec 25, 2013)

finally something.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Im so excited. Now Minato start to fight seriously.



You mean give the other half to Naruto before he gets embarrassed more?


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 25, 2013)

it's so disappointing. I didn't want naruto to lose the kyuubi, I wanted the kyuubi to lose naruto. would be cool to see what kurama alone can do without having to rely on naruto, and having the juubi eat naruto and his chakra would be a nice plot twist.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

^ Oh shit. 



T-Bag said:


> if this is true, then minato is losing his as well. madara wants to "complete" the juubi



T-Bag, don't get your hopes that high.

Each half of the Kyuubi is limitless chakra, anyway. Naruto was no stronger with Minato's half's aid than he was without it.

It's not so much that there are two kyuubi halves as it is there are two kyuubi.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Oh shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im telling u if the spoilers are true, and he loses the kyuubi, minato is also losing his

mark my words.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

^ And how do you think Naruto will do shit against him without it?



Wait does this mean that Naruto lost the kyuubi before KB lost the hachibi?

KB managed to cling on longer? 



Anyway I google-translated the whole spoiler and what the hell.


----------



## Addy (Dec 25, 2013)

Best spoiler summary ever


----------



## Agony (Dec 25, 2013)

i'm starting to hate this manga more and more when i start to realise that sooner or later naruto will be the one to defeat madara. i just hope naruto dies. i fucking hate him. he's probably the main reason why the series suck so much compared to how good it was.


----------



## Ant (Dec 25, 2013)

Agony said:


> i'm starting to hate this manga more and more *when i start to realise that sooner or later naruto will be the one to defeat madara. *i just hope naruto dies. i fucking hate him. he's probably the main reason why the series suck so much compared to how good it was.



Who were you expecting to beat Madara?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 25, 2013)

Hahahaha this is the best spoiler since Killer bee's debut like 5.5 years ago

Kishimoto = santa


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 25, 2013)

hope it proves true. Tbag will be renowned as NFF's prophet


----------



## Joakim3 (Dec 25, 2013)

Please let Naruto loose Kurama, the epicness would be to great 

It would be the emotional sunrise of a very very long dark night in this manga's history, and I'd get Madara's named tattooed on my face


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

If Madara accidentally kills the kyuubi and then his other half shrivels up, I won't even be mad that he can't become the JJ.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 25, 2013)

grasping his face, and looking between his fingers

Shukaku got taught.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 25, 2013)

I hope you all realize that by naruto losing Kurama, he will have to quickly get some new amazing powerup without training again. It's got to the point where I wouldn't be surprised if hashirama were to wrap naruto in a bunch of wood and tobirama covers him in water and it gives naruto supernatural powers to control everything that has life in it where naruto names it chou oodama sage mode


----------



## Virgofenix (Dec 25, 2013)

Are we at least getting it today?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 25, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> Are we at least getting it today?



Yeah here you go Link removed


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 25, 2013)

Naruto losing Kurama????
Cue in the Naruto needs a power up threads...


----------



## Penance (Dec 25, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Hahahaha this is the best spoiler since Killer bee's debut like 5.5 years ago
> 
> Kishimoto = santa



You must be dyslexic-you misspelled Satan...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 25, 2013)

Kishi and his milking ways....

No one cares about One tails.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 25, 2013)

I know it's only 17 or so pages, but it really makes the alliance look bad when no one is on panel at all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

This is the fifth chapter in a row with Madara coming out on top at the end of the chapter.

I think that's a new record.

> Is revived.
> Stomps everyone and prepares to attack bijuu.
> Gets Rinnegan.
> Pulls out GM and grabs all bijuu.
> Gets kyuubi.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 25, 2013)

Kish and his flashbacks.........


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 25, 2013)

but what is kinda sad is that naruto is about to die there and minato just stands and does shit.... its like the history repeats itself with kushina and her extraction.... he could help naruto out but nope lets stand and watch (cant they stab obito into the rinnegan eye and get rid of the problem)

maybe now naruto will get the chakra chains from his mom (with strong sealing ability)... maybe will get a flashback of the sage of 6paths.... or maybe will meet his mom or Kaguya in the subspace to make him awaken with rinnegan.


----------



## vered (Dec 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is the fifth chapter in a row with Madara coming out on top at the end of the chapter.
> 
> I think that's a new record.
> 
> ...



He is the true final villain.
we are going to see through him all that we've missed with Obito.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 25, 2013)

KIshimoto really did it in the end.Naruto lost (Yang)Kurama...well I suppose that this the right moment for Sasuke and the others to have their spotlight before Naruto comes and save the day.
But now I wonder what Kurama said to Gaara before being extracted...mmm...maybe or Minato will give Naruto yin Kurama and/or Gaara and the Alliance and maybe the other bijuus will give their chakra to Naruto...
Either way it should be interesting.


----------



## FlameEmperorX (Dec 25, 2013)

Did Madara just fuck up? Wasn't he suppose to extract the Bijuu's in order?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 25, 2013)

hmmm lets dont forget that in few hours in manga it will be the day naruto was born.... so maybe he will die only to be revived in the same time he was born... its like his 2nd birth but this time he will return with powerup to seal madaras soul forever and maybe send it into the moon so no one will ever release it ;P 

maybe it will end like how one of precious color pages... kurama out of naruto sleeping in konoha... while naruto was out on a balcony

so maybe this will go like this... all bijus will be free... so no more hosts... and those beasts will act as guardians (but the friendship remains between the hosts and bijus)


maybe narutos shocked face was not only from the whole extraction process.... but maybe before that he had a talk with kurama who said something important which shocked naruto (besides we will be friends forever whatever happens)...

what kurama said to garra... might be so he can take care of naruto and to protect him at all costs...maybe he said that naruto is the next 6th path reincarnation that was predicted by the 6th path himself... and that when a fruit appears on the tree to make sure get it at all costs and give it to naruto which is the only way to save his life...

I wonder what will hinata do next chapter after she sees naruto extraction (which generally means death)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

ZiBi21 said:


> but what is kinda sad is that naruto is about to die there and minato just stands and does shit.... its like the history repeats itself with kushina and her extraction.... he could help naruto out but nope lets stand and watch (cant they stab obito into the rinnegan eye and get rid of the problem)
> 
> maybe now naruto will get the chakra chains from his mom (with strong sealing ability)... maybe will get a flashback of the sage of 6paths.... or maybe will meet his mom or Kaguya in the subspace to make him awaken with rinnegan.



Minato is kind of busy and that whole thing happened really fast. If he'd gone, then Madara not only would have seized his Kyuubi too, but he would have gotten the second Rinnegan.

Besides, it happened on the last page of the chapter. Obviously Minato will come next chap. 



vered said:


> He is the true final villain.
> we are going to see through him all that we've missed with Obito.



I have been saying this for years.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 25, 2013)

Well thanks for stepping on my fucking heart on Christmas Kishi, you fucking son of a bitch.  YOU COULD HAVE WAITED
I WOULDNT HAVE MINDED SOME FILLER

BUT NOT THIS
NOT ON XMAS
YOU DO NOT BRING ME DOWN TO HELL WHEN MY MIND WAS IN HEAVEN
YOU ROTTEN SHIT


----------



## Rosi (Dec 25, 2013)

No Obito, no fun 

But at least I lol'ed at the Zetsu dumbassery 

Now Sauce needs to lose his cheat eyes, so they both will be evenly shit-tier  At least the story would get more interesting with two shit-tiers as the main characters.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2013)

Rosi is just mad that Madara didn't go sit on Obito's crotch like in her pic.



MEGA Kennethson said:


> Well thanks for stepping on my fucking heart on Christmas Kishi, you fucking son of a bitch.  YOU COULD HAVE WAITED
> I WOULDNT HAVE MINDED SOME FILLER
> 
> BUT NOT THIS
> ...



Madara and Obito owned last Christmas. Shouldn't be a surprise.

Maddy's bday was yesterday, too.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Rosi is just mad that Madara didn't go sit on Obito's crotch like in her pic.



That too


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 25, 2013)

M.A.D.A.R.A

nuff said. he dont give 2 shits cuz ur main character. he want something? he go get it


----------



## B.o.t.i (Dec 25, 2013)

*This is boring*

Man this shit is so boring.Normally you be like ohh this going to go someway but i just dont care or even think this way.Its like OK next bullshit counter to come out.Just more and more crap just pile up.Jinchuu's dont even die when extracted.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh noooo! The most overrated manga main character, don't have 9 tail fox steroids anymore (even when he was surpose to get off them and find his own power, but he couldn't stay off that red chakra meth), I guess he can only use natural chakra HGH now.

Naruto Balls Boys don't worry, we all know that Naruto will survive because he is a Uzumaki and Senju (Born with a abundance of chakra) and the Fourth will give him the other half of the 9 tail power (cause we know he nothing without it and in this fight will need to go home and let the adult fight).

But what would be great (if Kishi had any guts), is to not let Naruto get back any 9 tail Fox power (like every great ninja before him) and still be helpful against Madara, but Sasuke is the one to defeat Madara ( like it should be a Uchiha to finish him, knowing Madara have to be kill, cause he not going for TNJ and Sasuke is perfect for kill mode), giving Sasuke a real chance to become Hokage, then Naruto become stronger using his own power and new powerful techniques (just maybe the main character could learn some more wind tech and atleast discover his other element, something Sasuke did at 12 years old) and defeat a Sasuke, who also have the eye's that surpass the rinnigan and a full 9 tail fox power some how, but no that won't come close to happening, because Kishi like to coddle his main character. But if he did do something similar to that, I might love the hard working Naruto that hit people with "You can do it, cause your not a loser like me" underdog again, instead of this juice up on 9 tail Fox steroids and natural chakra HGH, born of great clans and of Hokage being, easy techniques performing, talk to much, OP front running clown.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 25, 2013)

Interesting chapter. I liked the flashback.

Naruto 

I wonder if Naruto will eat that fruit or if Minato will give his Kurama half to him.


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 25, 2013)

I think Naruto won't become jinchuriki again. I always know this will coming, that Kyuubi will be released from Naruto someday. Remember the cover with Kurama sleeping in Konoha with Naruto and the gang there? Kishi already foreshadowed it. 

Jinchuriki is a symbol of pain and conflicts in ninja world considering it's purpose as weapon. No more jinchuriki and all bijuu will be freed.


----------



## takL (Dec 25, 2013)

good that the hardest part of the preparative work is already over.
push along to mugentukuyomi, maddy!

bee sneaked out again, did he not?



Majin Lu said:


> Interesting chapter. I liked the flashback.
> 
> Naruto
> 
> I wonder if Naruto will eat that fruit or if Minato will give his Kurama half to him.



fruit comes after flowering. mugentukuyomi starts before that.
but dont worry naruto wont die, you know. kulama is still not in the cattle shed either.


----------



## auem (Dec 25, 2013)

Bee seemed to have escaped..Madara has to use part of Hachibi chakra like Obito..


----------



## auem (Dec 25, 2013)

FlameEmperorX said:


> Did Madara just fuck up? Wasn't he suppose to extract the Bijuu's in order?



he can extract bijuus at any order,as long as he is putting it inside Gedo in 'orderly' fashion there should be no problem....
by the way 'orderly' here doesn't mean 1,2,3 etc....unless Kishi forgot it should be in the same order which Akatsuki did...


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 25, 2013)

MEGA Kennethson said:


> Well thanks for stepping on my fucking heart on Christmas Kishi, you fucking son of a bitch.  YOU COULD HAVE WAITED
> I WOULDNT HAVE MINDED SOME FILLER
> 
> BUT NOT THIS
> ...



for you this is maybe a bad christmas present, but for others, like me, this is one of the best christmas presents kishi could make. and i am saying this as someone, who likes the naruto character (actually more part1 nardo as part2).


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is the fifth chapter in a row with Madara coming out on top at the end of the chapter.
> 
> I think that's a new record.
> 
> ...


here here. Madara is everything i have been desiring in a Naruto antagonist for so fucking long: just being full of absolute win 

And the best part is, he got a hell of a B-day present 



T-Bag said:


> M.A.D.A.R.A
> 
> nuff said. he dont give 2 shits cuz ur main character. he want something? he go get it


i wouldn't want to be the one who tells Madara he can't have something


----------



## Zelavour (Dec 25, 2013)

Since when, apart from Kushina (and probably Naruto) are Jins not dying? They all died so far.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 25, 2013)

I wish I could've been more surprised by this chapter but all extracting Kurama from Naruto is a 5 second inconvenience because of Uzumaki heritage, Yin Kurama, and Shukaku asspull plan.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 25, 2013)

Zelavour said:


> Since when, apart from Kushina (and probably Naruto) are Jins not dying? They all died so far.



obito and the Sage. U_U


----------



## Plague (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah Naruto is such a let down. After this series I think I'm finished with anime lol. It's boring as fuck now and I don't have anymore watching "stamina" lol


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2013)

so stop reading


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 25, 2013)

okay dokey


----------



## Addy (Dec 25, 2013)

Zelavour said:


> Since when, apart from Kushina (and probably Naruto) are Jins not dying? They all died so far.



obito, gaara was revived, kushina, uzumaki in general from the looks of it and naruto is MC to any tension is lost ck


----------



## Klue (Dec 25, 2013)

Just take a break for awhile - catch up later.


----------



## Zelavour (Dec 25, 2013)

Addy said:


> obito, gaara was revived, kushina, uzumaki in general from the looks of it and naruto is MC to any tension is lost ck



As i already said 'apart from Kushina' and Gaara died after losing his bijuu... And Obito, yeah i guess that was a little stupid but oh well.


----------



## erekose200 (Dec 25, 2013)

The problem with Madara is that, since he's failed at literally everything he ever attempted, you KNOW he will fail yet again. No tension = boring.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2013)

This is why people use that roller coaster model for building a plot. The climax of the series has lasted through now two villains and several characters for more than a year. That's a little ridiculous. Eventually people just check out if you keep things turned up.


----------



## eurytus (Dec 25, 2013)

erekose200 said:


> The problem with Madara is that, since he's failed at literally everything he ever attempted, you KNOW he will fail yet again. No tension = boring.



villains fail in a shounen manga, what shocker


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm just waiting for Sasuke to step in next. 

I swear, these past few chapters have been boring. Even at the end we know Naruto's going to be fine, he will get Kyuubi back and be stronger than ever when it's all said and done. I'm getting no tension from Madara's character though. I pray Sasuke steps up next chapter because he actually brings excitement.


----------



## †obitobi (Dec 25, 2013)

*All A Blur*

In response to , I was going to cite where Naruto has been slapped before, but came back, only to not fully recollect much of what went on, and I was wondering if someone else is having trouble with remembering the sequence of events after the Shinobi Alliance vs. Tobi battle.

If so, why do you think that it is? I think that so much went into the revelation of Tobi that not much mattered, in terms of details, after that.


----------



## Sin3dd (Dec 26, 2013)

Boring. They give us flashbacks in the middle of the war!! I expected more from this chapter.


----------



## takL (Dec 26, 2013)

it may be boring to u but not to us.

well yeah we all know naruto isn't dying but his falling into a coma is to shock sasuke enough to awaken another power of sharingan and hell stop maddy before maddy creates his mugen tsukuyomi world, which is boring, which is boring tbh.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 26, 2013)

erekose200 said:


> The problem with Madara is that, since he's failed at literally everything he ever attempted, you KNOW he will fail yet again. No tension = boring.


this post couldn't be more wrong because there are plenty of things to point at that says otherwise: 

- awakening Rinnegan 
- defeating who knows how many ppl/beings who called themselves being a worthy adversary 
- forcing Obito to RT him
- having every single bijuu on the battlefield ready for sealing 

If he "failed at literally everything" then he wouldn't have gotten as far as he did, now would he? You seem to not know in what circumstances the word 'literally' is to be used


----------

